
Stop Your Agile Transformation Right Now - gjmveloso
https://medium.com/agility-scales/stop-your-agile-transformation-right-now-6cf2ef2fa1a
======
pythonistic
Ignoring that the article ends with a sales pitch . . .

Caveat: I'm a Zappos.com employee and former IBMer and Amazonian.

The point of the Zappos model is to capture and grow ideas from anywhere
inside the organization. As the story goes, in a traditional organization, if
you have a great idea for a new product, expansion of business, or whatnot,
your manager or his manager can kill the idea. In a self-organized company
(like Valve or Zappos) you can sell other people on the idea, form a team, and
build it. The top-level circle in a Holacracy is there to allocate budget to
the team, at least long enough to determine if it provides value.

The year-over-year continued growth of Valve and Zappos show that this _can_
work, but only when control is granted to every team, circle, and employee,
and if there's a strong business model in place to afford to experiment.

